# Urgent : how to catch a centipede ?



## centipede

Hi,

I have a centipede in my house and was wondering if someone has a suggestion how to catch it (if possible alive)

No, this is not a joke... I live in Thailand , a beautifull country with some huge centipedes. One of these creatures decided to move in into my house.

As you can imagine, I'm not very happy with my 20 cm (!!!!) long visitor. Right now, it is locked into my "stock room" a perfect place for a centipede to hide. It is very difficult to take everything out, especially since everyone is scared to death

So the question is how to catch it. Maybe there is a way to put up a fall or something like that ?

Kind regards,
Marc


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a centipede in my house and was wondering if someone has a suggestion how to catch it (if possible alive)
> 
> No, this is not a joke... I live in Thailand , a beautifull country with some huge centipedes. One of these creatures decided to move in into my house.
> 
> As you can imagine, I'm not very happy with my 20 cm (!!!!) long visitor. Right now, it is locked into my "stock room" a perfect place for a centipede to hide. It is very difficult to take everything out, especially since everyone is scared to death
> 
> So the question is how to catch it. Maybe there is a way to put up a fall or something like that ?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Marc



centipedes can not climb smooth surfaces

maybe if you put some large bowls with water in them, then heat the room the centipede will be driven towards the water. 

centipedes are sensitive to water loss, MUCH more so than scorpions or tarantulas

edit:

good luck, your country has BEAUTIFUL animals!


----------



## centipede

*thirsty centipede*

Thanks for the tip ! Do you have any idea how long it will take before the centipede becomes thirsty ? Heating the room is no option as we don't need heaters in Thailand


----------



## 324r350

centipede said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip ! Do you have any idea how long it will take before the centipede becomes thirsty ? Heating the room is no option as we don't need heaters in Thailand


It cant be too hard to capture it. Just try dropping a bucket over it and getting a piece of cardboard under the bucket. If you have a large, glass container, the centipede will not be ablt to escape. A man with no centipede experience captured a 9" centipede in the UK no problem at all.


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip ! Do you have any idea how long it will take before the centipede becomes thirsty ? Heating the room is no option as we don't need heaters in Thailand


hmm, if Thailand is relatively tropical, which i think it is, it might take a while.

i really couldn't give a good estimate.

a larger centipede might be able to last weeks without water, in a tropical environment... but if there are other bugs for the centipede to eat it will take a LONG time. Or it is possible for the centipede to get all the water it needs from the prey it is eating

you might be able to find an inexpensive room heater. it is a small device for heating only a single room.


----------



## centipede

Thanks for the replies.

Unfortunately, I see some problems....

Putting a box over the centipede seems logic, but the problem is that we don't see her... She (he ?) is now in a store room, with a lot of places to hide.

Then, we have a problem with water. Last week, we had the heaviest rainfall in many years (31 cm in one day !!! see also http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=samui&btnG=Search+News ) We even had some water in the house - everything is cleaned up of course, but it's still very humid, (there are some carton boxes there which are not completely dried up) 

Also, the heater is simply not for sale : average temperature here is 30 degrees Celcius, so selling heaters is asking for bancrupty.

I made some research on the net, and concluded that my new pet is probably a Giant Vietnamese Centipede. Anyone knows how dangerous this one is ? I have a kid of 4 living here, so I don't feel very comfortable. It's not the first time we have a centipede in the house, but I have never seen one like this.

Best regards,
Marc


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Unfortunately, I see some problems....
> 
> Putting a box over the centipede seems logic, but the problem is that we don't see her... She (he ?) is now in a store room, with a lot of places to hide.
> 
> Then, we have a problem with water. Last week, we had the heaviest rainfall in many years (31 cm in one day !!! see also http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=samui&btnG=Search+News ) We even had some water in the house - everything is cleaned up of course, but it's still very humid, (there are some carton boxes there which are not completely dried up)
> 
> Also, the heater is simply not for sale : average temperature here is 30 degrees Celcius, so selling heaters is asking for bancrupty.
> 
> I made some research on the net, and concluded that my new pet is probably a Giant Vietnamese Centipede. Anyone knows how dangerous this one is ? I have a kid of 4 living here, so I don't feel very comfortable. It's not the first time we have a centipede in the house, but I have never seen one like this.
> 
> Best regards,
> Marc


centipedes are not generally considered lethal/deadly

there is only one recorded instance of death, a Scolopendra subspinipes bit a little Filipino girl on the head.

Giant Vietnamese centipede = Scolopendra subspinipes

subspinipes have some of the most painful bites of all the centipedes

i hold all kinds of centipedes, but never held my ~17cm Giant Vietnamese, for fear of it's hellbite.

sorry for the bad news 



			
				centipede said:
			
		

> Also, the heater is simply not for sale : average temperature here is 30 degrees Celcius, so selling heaters is asking for bancrupty.


this reminds me of the saying "selling snow to eskimos"


----------



## danread

Hi Marc,

try putting a roll of damp cardboard/carpet on the floor. This should provide a nice hiding place for the pede, which it will hopefully stay in. Maybe baiting the hide with a bit of meat or a dead insect (you should have plenty of large insects available in Thailand, right?). You can then check the hide for the pede periodically, and if you want to try and save it, catch it with a bucket, or if you really are worried about it, smash it with a shoe!

Cheers,


----------



## cacoseraph

you could try leaving some dead bugs or a piece of meat in a cigar box with a small hole cut in it. hopefully the centipede will get hungry and wander in and stay for a while.

oh!

i have heard snake people leave strips of tape, sticky side up around where they think their snake is. this would probably end up ripping some of the legs off the centipede if you eventually caught it.... and taking it off of the tape would be VERY exciting and sort of dangerous...

actually, maybe that's not a very good idea


----------



## centipede

Oops, me again...

Probably this is not a good  question on a site for centipede lovers, but I take the risk  

Does someone know how long it takes the centepide will die if I keep locking her up ? 

I know, this is really not the best solution, but maybe there is no other choise. My centipede is really an impressive animal (it's a pity I could not take a pic, you should love it ), but on the other hand, it's really a bit too dangerous to stay in my house (in fact it's the only animal in Thailand which scares me as it has no fear to attack. Snakes, even cobra's are not a big problem for me, but this one ...brrrrrrr...)

Best regards,
Marc


----------



## 324r350

centipede said:
			
		

> Oops, me again...
> 
> Probably this is not a good  question on a site for centipede lovers, but I take the risk
> 
> Does someone know how long it takes the centepide will die if I keep locking her up ?
> 
> I know, this is really not the best solution, but maybe there is no other choise. My centipede is really an impressive animal (it's a pity I could not take a pic, you should love it ), but on the other hand, it's really a bit too dangerous to stay in my house (in fact it's the only animal in Thailand which scares me as it has no fear to attack. Snakes, even cobra's are not a big problem for me, but this one ...brrrrrrr...)
> 
> Best regards,
> Marc


it depends if the centipede is killed by lack of food or moisture
A centipede can live an extraordinary long time without food (several weeks, perhaps even a month)
if it is super dry, it could be dead in days

watch out for the vietnamese
almost all of the bite reports of ones of that size end in hospitalization
its certainly high on the list of centipedes not to get bitten by

the chances of you locking it up are very minimal
they can escape many situations with ease (im sure youd like that though)


----------



## centipede

I think I like this idea about the damp carpet ! Bugs are not a problem, I just wonder if the centipede likes them fried (fried insects are here a delicacy for people from the Northeast ) But do you think the centipede will eat dead meat ? After all it's a predator...

Cacoseraph, if the trick with the tape works, if will send it to you ;-) Im just curious to find out what will happen if the customs open the package ;-)

Best regards,
Marc


----------



## cacoseraph

324r350 said:
			
		

> it depends if the centipede is killed by lack of food or moisture
> A centipede can live an extraordinary long time without food (several weeks, perhaps even a month)
> if it is super dry, it could be dead in days
> 
> watch out for the vietnamese
> almost all of the bite reports of ones of that size end in hospitalization
> its certainly high on the list of centipedes not to get bitten by
> 
> the chances of you locking it up are very minimal
> they can escape many situations with ease (im sure youd like that though)


i'd just like to point out, for Marc's ease of mind (sort of), that the people typically go the hospital because it hurts badly, not because they are dying


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> I think I like this idea about the damp carpet ! Bugs are not a problem, I just wonder if the centipede likes them fried (fried insects are here a delicacy for people from the Northeast ) But do you think the centipede will eat dead meat ? After all it's a predator...
> 
> Cacoseraph, if the trick with the tape works, if will send it to you ;-) Im just curious to find out what will happen if the customs open the package ;-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Marc


if customs opens a live bug intercountry/intercontinental package we could both go to prison 

some countries treat bug smugglers like they do elephant poachers...


----------



## centipede

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> if customs opens a live bug intercountry/intercontinental package we could both go to prison
> 
> some countries treat bug smugglers like they do elephant poachers...



You go, not me ;P  I live in Thailand you know, we simply buy the law  


Cheers,
Marc


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> You go, not me ;P  I live in Thailand you know, we simply buy the law
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc


hmm, i just read US prisons are allowing more and more internet access... might be worth it ;P


----------



## bistrobob85

Do they also allow girlfriends, club sandwiches and 'pedes?!?! If they do, then i'm in for a nice crime soon enough !!!!


----------



## 8 leg wonder

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Marc,
> 
> try putting a roll of damp cardboard/carpet on the floor. This should provide a nice hiding place for the pede, which it will hopefully stay in. Maybe baiting the hide with a bit of meat or a dead insect (you should have plenty of large insects available in Thailand, right?). You can then check the hide for the pede periodically, and if you want to try and save it, catch it with a bucket, or if you really are worried about it, smash it with a shoe!
> 
> Cheers,



Dans method seesms to have the most potential for success, you should give it a try and post your results


----------



## centipede

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Do they also allow girlfriends, club sandwiches and 'pedes?!?! If they do, then i'm in for a nice crime soon enough !!!!


You should think about a Thai prison : all kind of bugs are included in the price  

The trap is set up. I hope to post soon a nice picture of my lovely new friend.


----------



## 324r350

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> hmm, i just read US prisons are allowing more and more internet access... might be worth it ;P


if you knew a bit more about the nature of the internet access, you might not be so interested
My father is the director of the Montgomery County department of corrections.
The url filter has a list of allowed websites, not restricted ones.
Any message board or communications software is completely restricted (for obvious reasons)
the small content allowed is educational in nature, and limited to certain time periods of the day
i tried using one of the computer when i got to tour one of the new jails before it got put it use, and the lack of the ability to change the display refresh (60) was really bugging me and killing my eyes
suffice to say, any er, recreational media is out of the question


----------



## centipede

324r350 said:
			
		

> if you knew a bit more about the nature of the internet access, you might not be so interested
> My father is the director of the Montgomery County department of corrections.
> The url filter has a list of allowed websites, not restricted ones.
> Any message board or communications software is completely restricted (for obvious reasons)
> the small content allowed is educational in nature, and limited to certain time periods of the day
> i tried using one of the computer when i got to tour one of the new jails before it got put it use, and the lack of the ability to change the display refresh (60) was really bugging me and killing my eyes
> suffice to say, any er, recreational media is out of the question



Looks like they copied Thai internet :8o  Our governement is blocking adult sites (without success) and proxy servers (also without success). Last year, we had the honour (?????)  to host the APEC conference, and there was no internet at all (think they were scared I would sent a mail bomb to Bush)

In the mean time I try to understand centipede  psychology : she is absolutely not interested in the beautifull house I made. Also dinner (chicken meat) is untouched. Maybe I should use wine instead of water ? I wonder what a drunk centipede would do to coordinate all these legs


----------



## 324r350

centipede said:
			
		

> Looks like they copied Thai internet :8o  Our governement is blocking adult sites (without success) and proxy servers (also without success). Last year, we had the honour (?????)  to host the APEC conference, and there was no internet at all (think they were scared I would sent a mail bomb to Bush)
> 
> In the mean time I try to understand centipede  psychology : she is absolutely not interested in the beautifull house I made. Also dinner (chicken meat) is untouched. Maybe I should use wine instead of water ? I wonder what a drunk centipede would do to coordinate all these legs


the centipede could be there for weeks if you its moist enough
when they feel scared, they can retreat for ages
i would go looking for the centipede


----------



## finman31

So...ever think to just hunt her down with a stick and a bucket and just scoop her in it or even a bucket and 2 sticks fashioned together like a set of tongs (just hold them that works) and sling her in the bucket.Heck,scoop her into anything that you can contain her in long enough to get her out of your house.I would tear that room up until I found her.I have caught alot of local wildlife growing up,and i still do.I catch for the thrill,then release unharmed,generally after teaching my 2 sons about what I caught. I admit I am new to the world of pedes,but I have been raising reptiles and tarantulas for 20 years.Its a centipede,not a mouse,I just dont think you could entice it to come to you. Hunt it down and catch it however you have to.Get a good fish aquarium net,at least say 9" wide and throw that on it,slide it toward or away from you to cause the majority of the net to flip over itself,then pickk straight up.The pede will hang below the wire frame of the net,with the pedes weight holding it firm.This has worked on snakes,so It may work on her.But like i said,i am a newbie to pedes,so maybe i am just blowing smoke!


----------



## Randolph XX()

look into ur bathtub or anywhere in washroom, where they seek for moisture and water, a budy of mine got bitten in testicles while he was taking a shower
cuz there were a lot pede invasion after earthquake or a major geological change
and watch out when u put on ur shoes


----------



## RVS

In the testicles?!
Ouch!


----------



## centipede

As the centipede is still disappeared, we decided to call in a professional "pest control" firm. Let's hope it will work as I'm afraid to go in the shower now


----------



## cacoseraph

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> look into ur bathtub or anywhere in washroom, where they seek for moisture and water, a budy of mine got bitten in testicles while he was taking a shower
> cuz there were a lot pede invasion after earthquake or a major geological change
> and watch out when u put on ur shoes


dang!

my *hand* swelled up hugely when i got bit...


----------



## Stylopidae

I hope your friend didn't get bit in the balls by S. subspines. That would suck.


----------



## Randolph XX()

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> dang!
> 
> my *hand* swelled up hugely when i got bit...


I remembered Steven has been bitten by TW Sc.sub. mutilans, but this time is a different one with red color morph

My budy serves in the army (for his military service) rite now in a deserted island close to China called "South Poll", 14 ppl were in the shower ,but he was the only one who got bitten and took few days off in hospital. 

He didn't tell me how swell his balls were while he got his holidays in hospital, cuz i am sure he couldn't speak properly for a while or just all cursing words without proper describtion

i'll "try "to ask for the photos of his testicles and post it on the bite report


----------



## centipede

*Rip*

Ladies and gentlemen, we got him ! It seems the long bastard managed to escape anyway, because my staff found him dead in the kitchen. Unfortunately, they put the body in the trash can before I could make a pic :8o 

Yesterday, another one walked in the restaurant we have (his brother on the way to the funeral ?) That was quite funny - guests jumping off...  This time we were faster, so now he's in centipede heaven too ...

Thanx for all the advises


----------



## cacoseraph

centipede said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, we got him ! It seems the long bastard managed to escape anyway, because my staff found him dead in the kitchen. Unfortunately, they put the body in the trash can before I could make a pic :8o
> 
> Yesterday, another one walked in the restaurant we have (his brother on the way to the funeral ?) That was quite funny - guests jumping off...  This time we were faster, so now he's in centipede heaven too ...
> 
> Thanx for all the advises


i am happy and sad!

certainly your customers come first, though 

glad to hear it is resolved 

it is funny that all our advice was for nothing!
but centipedes are a pretty suprising bunch of animals


----------



## centipede

There was no other choise as to kill it : it is a dangerous animal and people will not feel comfortably if they know that it's still running around. (however I'm quite sure that we have many more of them over here..., we just don't see them) These animals are so fast that you simply have no time to collect the tools to catch them. We have around 2 centipede problems a year.  The most dangerous experience we had was when I saw the following situation : the cat was playing with "something" (I first thought a mouse or a lizard). At the same time, my son (at that time 2 years) was playing with the cat. When I came closer, I saw the cat was playing with a 15 cm centipede. My reaction was to lift my kid, and to give my cat a serious kick (the cat is still angry for this). I don't know if you ever has seen a very angry centipede, but it didn't looked nice. The centipede was acting like a scorpion : lifting up it's tail just like a scorpion does. A cat is fast enough for a centipede, but just imagine what had happened if the centipede could have bitten a 2 years old... After the cat was gone, the centipede ran away in the garden.

It's also a problem with the attitude of the locals. For instance, they will kill every snake they see. Complete bullshit of course since 98 % of the snakes are not poisened. But try to explain this to someone who can not see the difference between a python and a worm


----------



## Jmadson13

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> look into ur bathtub or anywhere in washroom, where they seek for moisture and water, a budy of mine got bitten in testicles while he was taking a shower
> cuz there were a lot pede invasion after earthquake or a major geological change
> and watch out when u put on ur shoes


Youch! That's a terrible thing.


----------



## MRL

This thread was entertaining to read. 

Glad you got rid of your problem, centipedes and scorps freak the crap out of me!


----------



## CedrikG

EDIT : did'nt know you found it, woaw ... centipede crawling everywhere lol, that is AWESOME ... here nothing can live men, -10 to -20 celcius, sometimes -30 most of the year, we got 2-3 month of good weather


----------



## centipede

*Valentine's day*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006070358,00.html



 By PETE BELL
Sun Online



THE SCORPION Queen and Centipede King have held their Valentine's Day wedding at a haunted house.

Kanchana Ketkaew, 36, who set a world record in 2002 for spending 32 days in a glass cage with 3,400 scorpions, married 29-year-old Bunthawee Siengwong who set a Thai record for enduring 28 days with 1,000 centipedes.

Kanchana's wedding dress was adorned with live scorpions, while Bunthawee enticed his bride into a kiss by placing a centipede in his mouth.

"I like him and I like it that we both are up for a real challenge," Kanchana said.


----------

